
Show HN: A quiet social network (in the making) - soneca
https://www.quidsentio.com?
======
mkandler
I'm curious if you think social networking might affect the way people
journal. I'd be a little concerned that people might try to post things they
think others will find interesting.

Interesting concept anyway, I'll be following along!

~~~
soneca
Thanks. I do expect people to behave differently when posting something that
friends will see -- actually I think I hope so. But also, I also hope that the
kind of public post on Quid Sentio will be very different than the kind of
post on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram etc

My challenge is to create a UI good enough to make it clear for the user when
they are posting only for their own journal and when they are posting for
friends.

